# Universal Nutrition Road Trip 2014



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is the URT team:

 Nick Lepore
 Tony Searle
 The G-Six Experience 
 naturalguy 

URT to Chicago and Detroit on our way to Columbus.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

The next Universal Road Trip starts this Sunday in Chicago then on to Detroit and finally Columbus, OH. Here is the itinerary, join us:

 Chicago: Sunday, 2/23/14 
 11:00 am - 12:30pm - Lunch: Johnnie?s Beef
 7500 W North Ave, Elmwood Park, IL 60707
 1:00 pm ? 3:00 pm - Gym: Quads South
 745 Torrence Ave, Calumet City, IL 60409 
 7:30 pm Dinner: Dick?s Last Resort
 315 N Dearborn St, Chicago, IL 60654


 Chicago: Monday, 2/24/14 
 11:00 am ? 12:00 am: Retailer Visit: Fitrx
 1629 S Roselle Rd Roselle, IL 60172
 12:30 pm ? 1:30 pm ? Lunch: Hot Doug?s 
 3324 N California Ave, Chicago, IL 60618
 2:00 pm ? 3:00 pm ? Willis Tower (Sears Tower) ? Skydeck
 3:30 pm ? 4:00 pm - ?The Bean? at Chicago's Millennium Park
 4:30 pm ? 5:30 pm ? Ice skating at Chicago's Millennium Park: 
 Bodybuilders on Ice
 6:00pm ? 7:00 pm ? Dinner: Gino?s East 
 162 E. Superior St. Chicago, IL 60611
 7:30 ? 9:30 pm ? Gym: USA Gym
 7621 West 100th Place, Unit B, Bridgeview, IL 60455


 Chicago/Detroit: Tuesday, 2/25/14 
 11:00 am ? 1:00 pm ? Gym: Lance?s Gym 
 1200 W 35th St (at Racine Ave) Chicago, IL 60609
 1:30 pm - 2:30 pm - Lunch: Carnitas Uruapan: 
 1725 West 18th Street, Chicago IL 60608

 --- Traveling to Detroit --- 

 8:30 pm - Dinner: Red Coat Inn
 31542 Woodward Ave, Royal Oak, MI 48073-0933


 Detroit: Wednesday, 2/26/14 
 9:00 am ? 10:00 am- The Packard Factory
 10:30 am ? 12: 00 pm ? The Ford Museum
 20900 Oakwood Blvd., Dearborn, MI 48124-5029 
 12:30 pm ? 1:30 pm - Lunch: Duly?s
 West Vernor Highway, Detroit, MI
 1:00 pm ? 3:00 pm - Joe Louis Fist Statue & The Motown Museum 
 23144 Woodward Ave, Ferndale, Michigan 48220
 Motown Museum, West Grand Boulevard, Detroit, MI
 3:30 pm ? 5:00 pm ? Greektown ? experience the culture, visit the casino, 
 and pick a place to eat 
 6:30 pm ? 8:30 pm - Gym / Retailer: Detroit Bodybuilding Company
 27251 Gratiot, Roseville, Michigan 48066

 --- Traveling to Columbus ---


 Columbus: Thursday, 2/27/14 
 11:30am ? 12:30pm ? Lunch: North Star Caf? 
 951 N High St, Columbus, OH 43201
 1:30pm ? 4:30 pm ? Columbus Zoo and Aquarium
 5:30pm ? 6:30pm ? Dinner: Ray Ray?s Hog Pit BBQ
 2619 N High St, Columbus, OH 43202
 7:00 pm ? 9:00pm - Gym: Beyond Limits Training
 294 E. Long St. Columbus, Ohio

http://www.universalusa.com/Communi...-to-the-Arnold-Itinerary-Who-s-in#post_280128


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

The Universal instagram page:

http://instagram.com/universalusa


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

URT 2014 Midwest #1: "Do You Like Dicks?"


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

URT 2014 Midwest #2: "I Love Supplements!"


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

URT 2014 Midwest #3: "Parking Lot Suppies"


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 27, 2014)

no frank or antonie ? bummer


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

URT 2014 Midwest #4: "A Great Day For The Red, White, and Blue"


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

URT 2014 Midwest #5: "Next Stop, Arnold Classic"


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

Universal Road Trip Canada

The second Universal Road Trip (URT) for 2014 will drive through Toronto to Ottawa to Montreal. On this trip, we will feature Antoine Vaillant, Callie Bundy, Tony Searle and special Animal guest Frank McGrath. Of course, no URT is complete without naturalguy, who will be bringing up the rear. The complete itinerary and more info will follow. Stay tuned to UniversalUSA.com and Instagram @UniversalUSA for the latest new about the Canadian URT

Dates: Friday, May 30th through Saturday, June 7th


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip Sneak Preview






Cities: Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal

Team Universal: Callie Bundy, Tony Searle, Antoine Vaillant, naturalguy with special Animal guest, Frank "Wrath" McGrath.

 Universal encourages everyone to come out and see the sights, eat and, of course, train.



TORONTO
Friday, May 30th 
 5:00 - 7:30pm: Torque Barbell Club (253 Norseman St, Toronto)

Saturday, May 31st 
 9:00 - 1:00pm: Toronto Pro Prejudging, Callie competing (255 Front St West, Toronto)
 2:00 - 4:00pm: Meet & Greet w/ Frank, Antoine and Tony at Booth #923 (Metro Toronto Convention Centre)
 6:00 - 10:30pm: Toronto Pro Finals, Callie competing

Sunday, June 1st 
 10:30am - 12:30pm: CN Tower; admission $28.80 (301 Front St West, Toronto)
 1:00 - 2:30pm: Holy Chuck Burgers; "Go Chuck Yourself" eating competition (1450 Yonge St, Toronto)
 4:30 - 6:30pm: Train with Team Universal at LA Fitness; free day pass available to all (539 Steeles Ave, East Brampton)

Monday, June 2nd
 10:00 - 11:30am: Hockey Hall of Fame; admission $17.50 (30 Yonge St, Toronto)
 12:00 - 1:00pm: Popeye's Supplement store demo (7887 Weston Rd, Vaughan)
 1:30 - 2:30pm: Toshi Japanese Restaurant (10 Gillingham Dr, Brampton)


OTTAWA
Monday, June 2nd
 8:00 - 9:00pm: Popeye's Supplement store demo (1691 Merivale Rd, Ottawa)
 9:30 - 10:30pm: Train with Team Universal at New Body Dimensions; admission free (1800 St. Laurent Blvd, Ottawa)

Tuesday, June 3rd
 10:00 - 11:30am: Ottawa Locks/Rideau Canal (TBD)
 12:00 - 1:30pm: Lunch at Sir John A Restaurant (284 Elgin St, Ottawa)
 3:00 - 4:30pm: ByWard Market (TBD)
 5:00 - 6:00pm: Dinner at The Keg Steakhouse (75 York St, Ottawa)
 7:30 - 9:30pm: Training at Dynamo Barbell; free to the public (21 Grenfell Crescent, Unit 2-3, Ottawa)


MONTREAL
Wednesday, June 4th
 12:30 - 2:00pm: Lunch at Le Belle & La Boeuf (510 Promenade Du Centropolis, Laval)
 5:00 - 7:00pm: Training at Monster Gym; $20 day pass (2101 route Trans-Canada, Dorval)

Thursday, June 5th
 9:30 - 10:30am: The Tower, Parc Olympique; $15 for Quebec residents (4141 Avenue Pierre-De Coubertin, Montreal)
 11:00 - 12:00pm Lunch at Restaurant Poutineville (1348 Beaubien Est, Montreal)
 12:30 - 3:30pm: La Ronde Amusement Park; $58.99 (22 Chemin Macdonald, Montreal)
 7:00 - 9:00pm: Train with Team Universal at Nitro Gym; admission free (48 Boulevard PIE Ix, Quebec)

Friday, June 6th
 9:00 - 10:30am: Team Universal takes a leisurely stroll through Old Montreal (TBD)
 11:00 - 12:30pm: Brunch at Thé Mon Cafe (376 Notre-Dame Ouest, Montreal)
 4:00 - 5:30pm: Dinner at Schwartz's Deli (3895 Boulevard Saint-Laurent, Montreal)
 6:00 - 8:30pm: Train with Team Universal at Atlantis Gym; admission free (1201 Boulevard des Laurentides, Vimont, Laval)

Saturday, June 7th
 10:00 - 11:30am: Breakfast at Coco Loco (346 Curé-Labelle Blvd, Sainte-Rose, Quebec)
 12:00 - 1:00pm: Popeye's Supplement store demo (1633 Boulevard Curé-Labelle, Laval)

 * Events & times can change.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (May 24, 2014)

BEASTS!!!! this is pretty cool i wish I could attend


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 5


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 6


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 7


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 8


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Episode 9


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2014)

Steel Gym URT Training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

2014 Canada Universal Road Trip: Conclusion


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2014)

2014 New York Universal Road Trip Official Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2015)

New York City Universal Road Trip: Episode 1 (Extended Version)


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Jan 9, 2015)

I notice you do a lot of this threads.  Very nice.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2015)

From Tony Searle's facebook:

As I enter the 2015 contest season I want to let my friends, family, and followers know that I have chosen to part ways with Universal Nutrition. It has been an amazing 6 years with the brand. As many of you know, I have grown alongside Universal since the days of my very first contests. I am very grateful for all of the support and memories the Universal brand has given me over the years. However now I feel it is time to take some new direction moving forward, exploring new avenues and opportunities that present themselves. Thank you for all of you're continued support. 

 2015 will be a year to remember!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2015)

New York City Universal Road Trip: Episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

New York City Universal Road Trip: Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2015)

New York City Universal Road Trip: Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

New York City Universal Road Trip: Episode 5 Halloween Parade


----------

